# Nu raspunzi la sms



## Arnaldo Alegré

Anybody can translate into English or Spanish?

thanx!

"Nu raspunzi la sms,
Eu iti scriu atat de des
Poate m-am purtat urat,
Dar sa stii ca te-am iubit."

AA

​


----------



## Trisia

Hello, here's my attempt - keep in mind it's 12 a.m. in here and these lyrics don't make too much sense in Romanian either.

_You don't answer my text messages
And I write so many of them (_*or*_: I text you so often)
Maybe I mistreated you (_*or*_: treated you bad)
But you should know I did love you.



_


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Thanx Trisia!

Here goes the stanza in Spanish:

"No respondes los sms
que te escribo constantemente
tal vez te traté mal
pero debes saber que te amé"

AA.

By the way, you've translated the last sentence in past tense ... are U sure?


----------



## Trisia

He's telling her that he might have been an idiot (my interpretation ) but he did love her. That verse doesn't say anything about him still loving her.

Really nice translation (as far as I can tell )


----------

